# Deer Deturrents



## GanjaGuru (Apr 8, 2006)

Amended:




*Best Deer Deterrent* 
*From the fertile mind of Ganja Guru:*
I'm kicking myself for not thinking of this before.
Buy a roll of 48" high chicken wire. Cut 6' lengths, and make a "roll", a single layer about 3' across, so that layed on it's side it looks like a tunnel and secure in that tube shape with some hemp twine.
With me so far?
Then encircle your grow area with these on their side. Spay paint brown beforehand so they blend in with the ground and don't shine.
Secure them to the ground with tent pegs.
That's all there is too it folks.
If a deer steps on the roll of chicken wire, it will compress way down and the deer won't like it.
And this will work to keep out rabbit's and anything heavier than a rat. Well, rabbit's may try to burrow under it but it will stil deter them.
You can herbivore-proof your garden for under 10 bux.
I'm smart huh?

Y'all owe me a dollar.


----------



## Hick (May 18, 2006)

Commercial products, such as "Deer Away", predator scents(coyote, cougar, wolf urines),
deoderant soaps and human feces are all a somewhat effective detterant. Though the _only_ surefire method for deer, is fencing. 
  A big pile of people crap, topped with a tuft of bright white TP, is quite effective as a people deterrant too.


----------



## skunk (May 18, 2006)

i myself do pretty much both using a fence of welded wire and crapping and urinating on the site each time i visit . but i usually bring the toilet paper back with me in a ziplock back to keep other people from spotting it . but i dont do this with the ones in my own backyard  no problems with deer there only people . that is why i hide it there with 8 feet tall tomatoe  plants and corn. but i think ill go LST this year cause my dam weed caught up with tomatoes last year.


----------



## skunk (Jul 7, 2006)

ps i made big mistake this year planted  around 30 seedling out in country 3 weeks ago went out once to see them sprout out 2 weeks ago and most were up around 3 inches tall . well went out today cause we had 2 days worth of heavey rainfall and i was worried about them washing out . well guess what went to all my sites and had 1 left . i was really ticked wishing i went there in the rain to help support them . but then i started eating wild blackberries  at 1 of the sites and saw new deer trails leading right to the berries and did a little more investigating and realized i planted everyone of them by blackberrys bushes intentially to tie them down to em and for cover not thinking about the deer at the time but thats what happened to me today . time to get back at it and practice what i preach .well hope this helps someone else to use fencing now and not wait till later.


----------



## skunk (Jul 7, 2006)

ps i was waiting till i could distinguish male and female before i wasted all that time and money dragging fence all over the hill side . but now i only have 1 left outdoors .guess ill be dragging some of my indoor grow outdoors to start over right this time.


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 8, 2006)

Me and a buddy had some plants way out in the wilds about 30 years ago.
During the summer we discovered wild blackberry bushes all along the stream and on the way to water we picked some
They were *delicious!!!*
So the next time we went to water we brought along containers and spent like a hour picking berries until our hands were dark purple.  We took 'em home, turned them over to the womenfolk and gorged on blackberry pancakes, blackberry pie, & blackberry Margarita's.
The next time we went out, we found our 3 5' tall Hawaiian plants had been muched on by deer.
They had eaten off the tops and bitten off the ends of most of the branches.
It was kharma.
We ate their stuff (blackberries) and they ate our stuff (pot).

But there was a huge benefit.
We noticed that the plants came back, bigger and bushier, with *2 *tops each.
The deer taught us about topping.

The next year were used fencing and also brought along a couple of salt licks, which we left at the mouth of the canyon (about a mile away from our grow) thank-you presents for the deer.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 8, 2006)

go to yer nearest doggie groomer and get a sack of dog fur, go 1 time per month and add new stuff


----------



## crunched (Sep 4, 2006)

Canada must be diff from the US 'cause deer here don't **** with the ladies once they're like 4 wks old.  Here....we spray them with a shit-tasting compound......Scoot..... and they stay away....
The ladies get bigger and stink, and taste like crap and they stay away....
Canada rules for dubie growing!
JB


----------



## astra007 (Sep 4, 2006)

cooler and higher here in some parts, deer come down for easier feeding.  unless you got skunk hybrid outdoor, all leaf is fair game to deer.  you must be either lucky or in an area without deer.


----------



## Your Moms Box (Oct 10, 2006)

Astra is on the right track for sure. When we "prank" other hunting camps we go to salons (even more smelly because of the chemicals) and get bags of hair to spread out around stands. Although we ask for the hair, we dont do it fight club style.... Too bad it would be much cooler if we did.


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Nov 15, 2006)

chicken wire dont use it the deer can knock it right over. the best thing to use is 14 or 16 gauge wire. place it at the spot during the fall so it will rust a little thats the camoflauge,also some1 will steal if if they find the spot.this way u know if u can use the spot also. to detour deer everytime u piss put in 1 gallon jug and keep outside in warm until u check spot again. then lay down in a circle around whole crop


----------



## HGB (Nov 15, 2006)

fishing string works great.... they cant see it and freaks them out when they run into... might have to restring it a couple of times but they get the hint real fast and stay away...

Zenlunatic told me about this and i swear by it.... and trust me i have plenty of deer around in my yard but they all stay away from the greens


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2006)

I live in a VERY rural area (No walmart or starbucks for like 35 miles!) and deer are everywhere here. I don't personaly grow outdoors, but two friends of mine do. 

Chicken wire is not effective unless you make a roll like guru suggested. But seeing as how deer have a vertical jump height of 8 ft, they can still get in the garden if they really wanted to. The only deerproof fence is one made of wood or solid metal that is 6 ft high and then has a 2ft overhang on the INSIDE. The deer will see the partial ledge, but since they can't be sure of a safe landing, they won't jump.

As for urine, this seems to be the best method. Go to the store and buy yourself a 20oz bottle (or bigger) of anything, drink it, then stuff it with cotton balls. Now stab a bunch of holes in it (i used a hot screw driver... you want alteast 1/8in diameters). Now go outside and pee in it. The cottonballs hold the urine while still allowing air to get inside, which stirs the smell up and really gets it out.

Another method which ended up being VERY VERY effective is planting a special crop just for the deer. Not weed of course, but clover! Deer LOVE clover! Just go to the garden store and buy like 15 bags of clover seed (maybe $8?) and plant it all in one area. Where to plant is the hardest thing though. You want it to be CLOSE to a deer path (preferably not on it. if it's a little ways away there's a chance of them changing their route so they don't even walk past your good garden anymore) but far enough away from your plants. I think we planted it about 1/4 mile away. I know alot of you might not really have alot of space you can use, but as long as you don't plant it right next to your plants it'll work. The clover is very sweet and deer can smell it from far away, so they'll go straight to it. 

I don't know if it's just because 90% of people grow where i live or what, but the deer seem to like to eat the weed here. it's not uncommon to find half-eaten plants or to have young sprouts completely eaten.


----------



## rickhunt (Nov 17, 2006)

HGB said:
			
		

> fishing string works great.... they cant see it and freaks them out when they run into... might have to restring it a couple of times but they get the hint real fast and stay away...
> 
> Zenlunatic told me about this and i swear by it.... and trust me i have plenty of deer around in my yard but they all stay away from the greens


 
yes i think your right mate that will work


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah but are u going to restring everyday. The deer will come back. The reason deer love mj is because, usually when u put in woods at beggining of spring,it is only thing green in woods.


----------



## Comatoked (Dec 30, 2006)

Anouther Thing That Works Is Hanging Zest Soap From Tree Branches, Or Any Outher Smelly Soap It Scares Deer Off. You can Use Fishing String Perferably.


----------



## thabongkey (Jan 22, 2007)

deers are not that easy 2 scare off , iv chased em with my 4 wheeler and was closeing in on em 100 feet before they thought hey lets get the **** outta here , 

only wiegh 2 keep em away is by shooting them and leave a dead carcuss right next 2 it so it lets em know , they even smell rotting flesh of there own or othere animals they get spooked as soon as it hits there nose , 


any thing else hitting there nose is just gonna be skunks shyt or skunks really skunky shyt , 

dont take a chance , 

also they sell motion activated camera at walmart they go off an flash that might scare em away then if that wares off then there sum cocky *** deer around . 

:farm:


----------



## Comatoked (Jan 23, 2007)

I Dont Know About Anybody Else But, I Really Would Not Want To Be Anywhere Close To My Patch Herding Deer With A Fourwheeler. Or Firing A Gun, I Like To Be More Cautious When My Crop Comes In Play. Deer's Could Be Scared Off With A Good Fart. I Lost A Few Big Bucks Due To A Dam Gust Of Wind In The Wrong Direction, The Soap Thing Works Find A Good Deer Trail And Hang One Near By And Watch It Disapear, They Will Make A Alternate Route.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 24, 2007)

thabongkey said:
			
		

> deers are not that easy 2 scare off , iv chased em with my 4 wheeler and was closeing in on em 100 feet before they thought hey lets get the **** outta here ,
> 
> only wiegh 2 keep em away is by shooting them and leave a dead carcuss right next 2 it so it lets em know , they even smell rotting flesh of there own or othere animals they get spooked as soon as it hits there nose ,
> 
> ...



*Are you serious? You waste all that good meat? Well i guess it's not a total waste, The buzzards,  coyotes,  need to eat too....just not in my garden.
The camera your talking about DOES NOT spook the deer. People use them to find deer...

These deer don't seem to be 'spooked'*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 24, 2007)

Comatoked said:
			
		

> Deer's Could Be Scared Off With A Good Fart. I Lost A Few Big Bucks Due To A Dam Gust Of Wind In The Wrong Direction, The Soap Thing Works Find A Good Deer Trail And Hang One Near By And Watch It Disapear, They Will Make A Alternate Route.


*
If the wind is on your back you might as well pack it up.
I agree that the soap will work, the only thing is it's visibility, dont want to mark your spot. maybe in a panty hose?  If you can find their trails you could lure them away from your spot(s) with hidden salt blocks or food plots.*


----------



## night501 (Jan 24, 2007)

iv had luck with strategically placing salt blocks in my woods.
i get 4 and make a half circle ith them with a 200yard circumference
the plants where in what would be the center of the full circle.
totaly changed their rout.
wasnt growing pot at the time though


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

you want an honest to god method that works, may be disgusting but it works and it works well, how do i know this works, well i own my own nursery and i use this 2 times a week, i used to get taken for about 5grand in plants from the deer. so i know it works. anway.
have your girl piss on an old sock and hang em around your plants, deer do not like the phermones.


----------



## rebelhaten25 (Mar 21, 2007)

gust use soap in a pantyhose and hang it up and thay whant have harly noting come by it will put out a human sint


----------



## rebelhaten25 (Mar 21, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> you want an honest to god method that works, may be disgusting but it works and it works well, how do i know this works, well i own my own nursery and i use this 2 times a week, i used to get taken for about 5grand in plants from the deer. so i know it works. anway.
> have your girl piss on an old sock and hang em around your plants, deer do not like the phermones.


 
tell it rains than it will wash away:tokie:


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 22, 2007)

didnt say she would have to pee on it once home slice


----------



## blowfly (Apr 5, 2007)

Try human hair, works for me with kangaroos.

spread human hair all around your plot,

Regards

Blowfly


----------



## bowlin high (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Im not sure if you have every heard of it... but there is a product called "Liquid Fence".  We sell it at my garden center, It really works on keeping away both rabbits and deer.  I sell hundreds of gallons a year and still havent had a complaint yet.  It also does NOT get washed off by rain as long as it is applied when it is dry outside.


----------



## halftoke (Apr 9, 2007)

Okay, I know this isn't a 'deterent' (sp?) but...

Instead of putting young (small and defenseless. o the horror!) plants in the ground, put 'em in the air. I usually start my seeds indoors and sprout them in jiffy peats, then I put them outside when they get their second (sometimes I get silly and do it when they get their first) set of leaves.

Take a 2 liter soda bottle (try to stay away from the clear ones), cut it in half. In the bottom half, place your sprouted jiffy peat in spagum peat and vermiculite. Fit the top half over it and duct tape in place (throw away the cap).

Now tie some string around the top. Find a good size pine sapling, bend to down and tie the bottle to the top. Ease that sucker up ('cause there ain't nuthin' gonna make you cry faster than watching your baby go sailing over the horizon).

The height keeps it away from critters, and the bottle protects it from the elements while allowing it to get plenty of sun and moisture.


----------



## stoner (May 2, 2007)

Hi,
im a first time grower and im on a low budget would it be good to just start a seed in the ground and give it water?


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

Heh, what i do is i take stakes and put 4 around the vacinity my plants are in. Take some kinda string, rope, twine, wax wire, anything. Just tie make a square around the 4 stakes in the ground and do 1 an inch off the ground and 1 more string line 6 inches above the first string you put down. It will stop the hogs and deer that are out here.

Not really worried about it though, i grow in a hunting club on a far edge that's a mile from a trail, no one goes in that area and they spread feed off the main trails to attract animals, so with my set up and the feed attracting the animals to other places, i'm not worrieda t all.


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

yeah but if the deer is hungury enought your not going to stop if from munching on your plants thats a fact thats why i grow a food plot year around they dont want to eay my plants just the corn soybeans and clover lol


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

exactly, so witht he fence like thingy and all the food that's put out it'll keep them away from my plants, never had any deer, rabbit, or bog problem since i started using the fence. i had a hog problem my second year, got a whole plant. But the fence helps a lot and they're off eating corn lol.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (May 22, 2007)

We always piss around the plants everytime we visit them or you can piss in a jug and then spread that around them. Something else we do is take a gallon of milk and let it set outside and sour and then pour that around them. Those things usually do a good job at keeping the herbivores away.


----------



## Draston (May 23, 2007)

You can do all of those things on the cheap but they also sell this stuff in wal mart in the fertilizer area that is an animal deterrent and it actually has a deer running on the label.


----------

